# different reason for training



## lancelots (Nov 10, 2007)

Hi to all you Martial arts Gurus,

  To start with I have wanted to learn some martial arts for most of my life as the discipline of this art really appeals to me, but more so these days the flexibility, balance and strength gains are what Im chasing.

  Im 42 years old and I weight train mainly for strength, my sports passion is surfing and this is where I centre my training around, my wife is 30 years old and surfs with me although not quite as intensely as me. 

  We both feel our surfing would improve with the right martial art (a good self defense for my wife would not go astray either). The question is which martial art is going to help cross train me in surfing, as Im looking to compete next year. I feel upper body flexibility and speed is equally important as lower body in the sport of surfing, but I am at a real loss as to what discipline to follow.

  We live out of town and are able to train one night a week as we swim laps one night and I weight train the other nights. 
  My height is 61 and I weigh 200 pounds
  The available schools in traveling distance are

  Taekwondo
  Rhee Taekwondo
  Australian Goju Kai Karate
  Aikido
  Kung Fu

  Im extremely interested to hear your thoughts.

  Thanks Sam


----------



## Jai (Nov 10, 2007)

Anyone of those schools would be good choices. It is all a mettar of personal "fit" What I have recommended to others in the past is this.

Take one night a week to visit a school. Meet the instructors and tell them of your situation. Watch a class and get a feel for the system. Do not make any rushed judgements, wait until you have taken a close look at everything each school might be able to offer you. Talk it over with your wife and decide together what would be the best fit for you. Good luck in your searching and surfing!


----------



## Kacey (Nov 10, 2007)

I agree with Jai - a good instructor is more important than a particular style; no matter how good the style, if you and the instructor are not a good fit, then you won't stay.

You might also check these two threads for some other discussions on the same topic:

Resources for Beginners
Choosing a school

Good luck to you both, and enjoy!


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 10, 2007)

I have to agree with Jai go and try each of those and see what fits. Also make sure to talk to the people and instructors to see if they are what you are looking for.


----------



## lancelots (Nov 10, 2007)

Thanks guys and Gal Ive been bending my thought more to Taekwondo so I guess well start with that one and see how we go and move on if we need to, thanks for taking the time to reply hopefully we can have many conversations over the years as the training progresses.

  Sam


----------



## Jai (Nov 10, 2007)

If your serious about and do end up joining TKD stop by the Korean area, there are a vast number of us with many years in the art that can help you out.


----------



## still learning (Nov 11, 2007)

Hello, Please take a look at a JUDO class and watch how they train....


You may find what you want here!   You will learn how to fall, roll, and how to land correctly....

Plus the hands on daily training....you will learn quickly how to protect yourself....JUDO is more than you think....

JUST go and watch for yourself..............Aloha

PS: Hawaii....home of "surfers"...........Pipeline!


----------



## TheOriginalName (Nov 11, 2007)

Hey there,

A word of warning: Martial Arts are addictive and will change your entire world!! 

A good friend of mine who i train with started as a keen cricketer and started Martial Arts training to compliment him cricket.....6 months later his priority is his MA now....everything in his life is about his training.

It's the same type of story for me...it started out as a way to get fit and now i'm hitting the gym to raise my fitness to improve my training. 

So consider yourself warned... all those laps and weights training may take a hit once MA gets under your skin.....in a good way of course.

Oh and remember: The hardest step in the journey is the first one.


----------



## meth18au (Nov 12, 2007)

lancelots said:


> The available schools in traveling distance are
> 
> Taekwondo
> Rhee Taekwondo
> ...




GDay Sam.  How are ya mate.  Good to see another Aussie taking up martial arts.  Can I ask you which Kung Fu schools?  You don't happen to be based in Perth do you?


----------

